# Brian Monty Bluesmaster



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Got this a few months ago from Brian and it is an awesome guitar to say the least. All hand made, Voodoo pickups and (I have not actually weighed it yet), but it cannot weigh more than 7.5 lbs at the very most. Brian is a real pleasure to deal with and this is such an amazing guitar for not much more than a new Gibson LP.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oooooooooooooooooooohhhh !!!! lofu lofu lofu


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes... double Oooooooooooooooooooohhhh !!!! That is sure a sweet looking guitar. lofu


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I recently sold my Monty which was an LP Jr. type-great guitar.

Sold it to Soldano 16 and hope he is enjoying it.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

wow [email protected] awesome Daniel.

he uses birch tops right ???


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

For a bit more info, here is what Brian told me about the guitar in an email before I bought it:

The Bluesmaster is my version of a '59 L.P. style but with several
differences, two of which are that the guitar is semi-hollow and the guitar, apart from the hardware,is completely handmade by me [no jobbing out for 
the neck etc.] I use the old -fashioned [guaranteed to crack] nitro lacquer, switccraft parts [toggle and jack] and CTS 500 K linear pots. The guitar is assembled and then played in over several days by me before being shipped.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Brian Monty? that name is familiar to me. There was a guy by that name making guitars back in the 70's where I grew up in Sherbrooke (near Montreal)... Could it be the same guy? 

That is the nicest looking LP guitar I have seen in a while!


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

bluesmostly said:


> Brian Monty? that name is familiar to me. There was a guy by that name making guitars back in the 70's where I grew up in Sherbrooke (near Montreal)... Could it be the same guy?


That would be he.


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> I recently sold my Monty which was an LP Jr. type-great guitar.
> 
> Sold it to Soldano 16 and hope he is enjoying it.


It was bought as a travel guitar and I never expected to play it much. That being said, it's a killer guitar. The VooDoo P-90 sounds wonderful. The neck is fat and juicy and the tone is very vintage. Brian makes incredible guitars. The most incredible is this 59 replica that I've owned for a dozen years now.

Click to enlarge


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Damn that is a good looking guitar (the 59' that is). Brian does the best work at very reasonable rates.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Soldano16 said:


>



Double Ooooooooooooooooohhh!!!!! lofu lofu lofu


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice guitar. I've never played one of his LP types, but tried a flying V replica which was killer.


----------



## Mike (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice Monty. I've got a bluesmaster and a Blues Queen (335), both of which are pictured on Brian's site. I knew Brian in Lennoxville 30+ years ago and the first work he ever did for me was to restore a 1960 ES175, which I still have. Great guy and great guitars!

Mike


----------



## meatboard (Apr 5, 2009)

WOW he started making guitars in the 1970's .No wonder Brian Monty guitars are so great. All hand made? Lots of buzz on him in TGP. Here is his site www.brianmonty.com

I remember him from way back too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mike said:


> Nice Monty. I've got a bluesmaster and a Blues Queen (335), both of which are pictured on Brian's site. I knew Brian in Lennoxville 30+ years ago and the first work he ever did for me was to restore a 1960 ES175, which I still have. Great guy and great guitars!
> 
> Mike


You must post some pictures of the guitars. Really!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Brian in WELL KNOWN in my area. he makes realy nice instrument, but like 99% of luthier...headstock is hidious.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

al3d said:


> Brian in WELL KNOWN in my area. he makes realy nice instrument, but like 99% of luthier...headstock is hidious.


I think that he has one of the nicer headstock designs. Now the Suhr headstock, that one is fugly :smile: (although many happy Suhr owners would disagree)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've said this before, but hey,... A lot of people get too serious about headstocks. It's not really an issue for me. I think the Monty headstock is fine. As long as it doesn't look like that bloody Dean spread eagle thing.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

Dan, is this the same one you brought to the recent gearfest?
That is one amazing axe... very close to a "perfect" LP style guitar.

About the headstock, I think it is very nice -- a simple and elegant design.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I already posted some pics and yes that is the same one that I bought to the local gearfest a few weeks back. 

Wonderful guitar, but since this thread has been brought back to life, I will mention that I may be selling my Monty. Not 100% sure yet, but I just might have to do it. If anybody is interested, please pm me so I can let you know when I do decide if I will sell it.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

al3d said:


> Brian in WELL KNOWN in my area. he makes realy nice instrument, but like 99% of luthier...headstock is hidious.


I really like his headstock design. Classic feel, but original.

I should add, here's my Monty (beside another CDN made guitar, my Larrivee OM-03R) :


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Funny thing about headstocks is that you can't really see them from the drivers seat.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I still love that Monty Junior. I'd kill someone to get a Tele in that colour.



LowWatt said:


>


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I still love that Monty Junior. I'd kill someone to get a Tele in that colour.


I had a "72 reissue thinline in that color. Traded it off a few months ago. Been kicking myself since.

I am friends with a guy that knows Brian Monty really well. Heard some great stories. I've played 2 Monty guitars. One of them I sold at my store I was working at. Great guitars! That one posted is sweet!


----------

